# Finals Scars Still Showing On Spurs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SAN ANTONIO — They dogged Tony Parker even while he was leading Team France to the EuroBasket championship in Slovenia.
> 
> They tagged behind Manu Ginobili while he was trying to relax on the beach with his wife and kids in the Turks and Caicos.
> 
> ...


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2013/09/30/finals-scars-still-showing-on-spurs/?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds like a mature team looking to handle this loss very maturely. Class organization.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

The funniest thing that happened (also the most painful) was when Ray Allen hit that 3 pointer in game 6. It was funny because my dad was just saying how Ray Allen was overrated in clutch situations and then Ray Allen does that like 10 seconds later. However I say painful because I wanted the spurs to win 

I love the spurs and how the organization handles the player and coaches. I am very curious as to how they will handle a rebuilding stage when popovich and duncan retire.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ray Allen is NOT overrated in clutch situations.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ray Allen IS clutch situations


----------

